# New to this forum



## seismicslayer (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey everyone, new to this forum. 

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 4, 2015)

Welcome brother. Whats your goals?


----------



## seismicslayer (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh you know me...idk y but my username posted completely wrong on this forum. Idk y its doing that 

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## seismicslayer (Oct 4, 2015)

Y the hell does it keep saying that

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 4, 2015)

seismicslayer said:


> Oh you know me...idk y but my username posted completely wrong on this forum. Idk y its doing that
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk



Whats your other un?


----------



## seismicslayer (Oct 4, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> Whats your other un?


Babykong

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 4, 2015)

I could tell by your pic, lol nice bro, welcome to the other side.


----------



## seismicslayer (Oct 4, 2015)

Y is my un different then it is on my account

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 4, 2015)

What.. You come over here to win all the contests to, you son of a bitch, lol.


----------



## seismicslayer (Oct 4, 2015)

Yeah someone invited me over here but for some reason they changed my username to something g random lol

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## seismicslayer (Oct 4, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> What.. You come over here to win all the contests to, you son of a bitch, lol.


Lol I hope so

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 4, 2015)

damn man, I think the only way now would be to make a new un and post again..


----------



## seismicslayer (Oct 4, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> damn man, I think the only way now would be to make a new un and post again..


I signed up thru Tapatalk same as the other. That's y I don't understand why its different lol

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 4, 2015)

Awe I see.. You could always just put babykong in your sig..


----------



## seismicslayer (Oct 4, 2015)

Good ideah

babykong


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 4, 2015)

seismicslayer said:


> Good ideah
> 
> babykong




Boom!


----------



## twisted (Oct 4, 2015)

seismicslayer said:


> Babykong
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk



Sonabitch lolz.....


----------



## seismicslayer (Oct 4, 2015)

twisted said:


> Sonabitch lolz.....


 lol

babykong


----------



## brazey (Oct 5, 2015)

Welcome....


----------

